# Charlotte Flair Made Her RAW Debut



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:flair3 WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!* 






*THEY GAVE HER A PACKAGE AND EVERYTHING!!!! THAT'S how you make call ups feel important. *


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Awww hell yeah. 

and against Natalya, give us a fucking match girls.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Finally she made her RAW debut, there's no better NXT diva to debut than her right now.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

She lost at her debut. Way to go unk2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

But that match, ugh; was good until the bullshit ending and how short it was.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

and jobbed to Natalya......woof.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Jarsy1 said:


> She lost at her debut. Way to go unk2


So did Cena.

Don't get why people think you should win in your debut. Not everyone is a monster heel that goes undefeated. A debut is about making an impression. That's all.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Fuck this company


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

*:fuckthis Fucking IDIOTS, she was so over. Natalya winning completed deflated the crowd.*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Now that's a fucking divas match. None of this Bella bullshit.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Well it was a nice match until the finish at least. Still a dumbest move though ugh.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I've never been her biggest fan but felt like she carried herself like a star tonight. Decent little match for the time given as well, but the ending was stupid.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Guys it'll be fine. Cena lost his debut.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Sol Katti said:


> So did Cena.
> 
> Don't get why people think you should win in your debut. Not everyone is a monster heel that goes undefeated. A debut is about making an impression. That's all.


Cena lost to Kurt Angle and Charlotte lost to freaking Natalya. If she lost to Paige or AJ or some other top diva i would've been fine with that but she lost to a jobber who wrestles on NXT


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Makes sense, Nattie is on the main roster and big time. She beat the "rookie". Match could have been better though.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

She has the IT factor and not because she's hot, but she has the persona to back it up.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

and it ended in a rollup finish...how surprising


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Was taking a nap, woke up and saw this.

Feel like you've been a bit optimistic about the handling of Charlotte, eh Russo? I guess we may have to *wait and see.* :maddox


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



NyQuil said:


> Guys it'll be fine. Cena lost his debut.


*Yeah no. Natalya is not Kurt Freakin Angle. The difference here is that Cena had nothing to lose. Charlotte has a big NXT PPV match this Thursday as the second most dominant Women's Champion and she just got rolled up by an afterthought jobber. This is terrible promotion.*


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Terrible match. Very botchy, AND she lost. Shit debut.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

It wasn't a fucking debut. It was a NXT preview match just like Neville and Zayn had before on RAW. Does that mean they debut already as well?


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



gabrielcev said:


> Terrible match. Very botchy, AND she lost. Shit debut.


get use to this. charlotte is terrible. the hype with her is hilarious.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

She has a great presence. She's going to be a big star. Her losing was a big WTF, but it could be a factor heading into her title match as she will go in with momentum loss.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Sol Katti said:


> So did Cena.
> 
> Don't get why people think you should win in your debut. Not everyone is a monster heel that goes undefeated. A debut is about making an impression. That's all.


Exactly.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I thought she was poor,never seen her wrestle before,Going of what people on here have been saying about her i was expecting much more than that.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I guess that kinda confirms who's winning on Thursday.

BBR must be ecstatic.

It also basically confirms that Kalisto and the other guy are retaining as they won't have three title changes in one show :mark:


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

She botched a fucking chop. A.... chop....


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Sol Katti said:


> So did Cena.
> 
> Don't get why people think you should win in your debut. Not everyone is a monster heel that goes undefeated. A debut is about making an impression. That's all.


Because if you lose in your first match and you're a CHAMPION why should the fans care? Also, comparisons to Cena are foolish considering there wasn't an NXT


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Thank you WWE for spoiling the result for NXT Takeover. This should've happened after Charlotte lost the title.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Stinger Fan said:


> Because if you lose in your first match and you're a CHAMPION why should the fans care?


And why protect Nattie who has jobbed to everyone recently. Its not like shes getting a push soon.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I've only read the results. How long was it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Original Christmas Name said:


> I guess that kinda confirms who's winning on Thursday.
> 
> BBR must be ecstatic.
> 
> It also basically confirms that Kalisto and the other guy are retaining as they won't have three title changes in one show :mark:


*This indirectly hurts Sasha because her win will mean less to the casuals. If NXT girls aren't good enough to beat an irrelevant jobber like Natalya, then they aren't worth their time. I'm still happy she's winning and Charlotte debuted, but come on. This is terrible booking.*


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

i am going to attack charlotte on twitter.


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

she impressed me...i look forward to seeing her in story lines and storytelling situations


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I've only read the results. How long was it?


Four minutes.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

So even Charlotte can't escape that Diva booking :hmm:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I see the dreaded rollup of doom is back.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Tommy-V said:


> Four minutes.


:heston

Yeah, this division will never change.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *This indirectly hurts Sasha because her win will mean less to the casuals. If NXT girls aren't good enough to beat an irrelevant jobber like Natalya, then they aren't worth their time. I'm still happy she's winning and Charlotte debuted, but come on. This is terrible booking.*


They just wanted to keep it safe by having her work her first match with someone she already knew well and had her best matches with at NXT.

I feel a Natalya push is coming with Tyson Kidd as her valet (its awesome and sad at the same time). 

Even if the push thing weren't true they are protecting RAW talent over NXT's... and NXT isn't targeted at casuals. At least that's what the old fart who owns this company thinks.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

i am going to attack Charlotte and AJ big time on twitter. Paige is the best. the only reason why charlotte is getting a push because of her who freaking father is and with aj is because she happens to be the senile old man vince's favorite.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Casuals don't even care about NxT. I doubt there is any significance at all. Probably meant more for NxT storyline progression. Maybe the champion needed to show some vulnerability?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> i am going to attack Charlotte and AJ big time on twitter. Paige is the best. the only reason why charlotte is getting a push because of her who freaking father is and with aj is because she happens to be the senile old man vince's favorite.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> i am going to attack charlotte on twitter.


lol


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



bchampy said:


> lol


i am going to spam charlotte with Paige is better than you. Paige is the best, not you're overhyped stupid ass. maybe she'll see it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> i am going to attack charlotte on twitter.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> i am going to spam charlotte with Paige is better than you. Paige is the best, not you're overhyped stupid ass. maybe she'll see it.


Post links.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> i am going to spam charlotte with Paige is better than you. Paige is the best, not you're overhyped stupid ass. maybe she'll see it.


kay


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



bchampy said:


> Post links.


only if charlotte replys back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



El_Absoluto said:


> They just wanted to keep it safe by having her work her first match with someone she already knew well and had her best matches with at NXT.
> 
> I feel a Natalya push is coming with Tyson Kidd as her valet (its awesome and sad at the same time).
> 
> Even if the push thing weren't true they are protecting RAW talent over NXT's... and NXT isn't targeted at casuals. At least that's what the old fart who owns this company thinks.


*It doesn't matter. The goal is to promote the NXT PPV. They did the right thing by letting Neville get his shit off within 3 minutes and wow the crowd. They could've done the same thing with Charlotte. Natalya is not getting a push. She's an expendable jobber that's only there to make other girls look good in the ring.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> i am going to attack Charlotte and AJ big time on twitter. Paige is the best. the only reason why charlotte is getting a push because of her who freaking father is and with aj is because she happens to be the senile old man vince's favorite.


Way to make yourself look like a rational fan... fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Charlotte is class. I love her but I wish she hadn't lost tonight.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

charlotte blocked me. well i can see she can't handle that paige is better than her ugly overhyped ass.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

kingbunny said:


> charlotte blocked me. well i can see she can't handle that paige is better than her ugly overhyped ass.



Yeah because that's the reason. Clearly has nothing to do with you being a troll 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> charlotte blocked me. well i can see she can't handle that paige is better than her ugly overhyped ass.


What illness do you actually have?


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

wow... I actually really liked Charlotte, shes not the sexiest thing ever but I LOVED everything else about her...

ive already seen "paige/charlotte/paige/charlotte/paige/charlotte" threads and id like to request that paige fans not fuck this up for me... just keep worshipping the ground your girl farts on, and let me enjoy the ride with charlotte.... kthnxbai


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Yeah because that's the reason. Clearly has nothing to do with you being a troll
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i am pissed. charlotte and aj shouldn't be getting a push while they push paige in the back. charlotte blocked me, now i need aj to notice me. AJ must learn she isn't the best and that paige is better than her. 

Aj won the diva of the year which is fixed since roman reigns won the superstar of the year. AJ couldn't even put Paige over, fuck her.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Zigglar said:


> wow... I actually really liked Charlotte, shes not the sexiest thing ever but I LOVED everything else about her...
> 
> ive already seen "paige/charlotte/paige/charlotte/paige/charlotte" threads and id like to request that paige fans not fuck this up for me... just keep worshipping the ground your girl farts on, and let me enjoy the ride with charlotte.... kthnxbai


i got blocked by CM Punk and Charlotte tonight. Now all i need is AJ to notice me, i want to shit on her "celebration" cause she did not deserve to win, Paige should have won diva of the year.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

kingbunny said:


> i am pissed. charlotte and aj shouldn't be getting a push while they push paige in the back. charlotte blocked me, now i need aj to notice me. AJ must learn she isn't the best and that paige is better than her.
> 
> 
> 
> Aj won the diva of the year which is fixed since roman reigns won the superstar of the year. AJ couldn't even put Paige over, fuck her.



There is a big difference between them rigging it for Reigns as opposed to AJ. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> i am pissed. charlotte and aj shouldn't be getting a push while they push paige in the back. charlotte blocked me, now i need aj to notice me. AJ must learn she isn't the best and that paige is better than her.
> 
> Aj won the diva of the year which is fixed since roman reigns won the superstar of the year. AJ couldn't even put Paige over, fuck her.


your future


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

i am going to continue to spam charlotte and aj on twitter that paige is better than they are. they suck. maybe add cm punk into bashing his wife so he can block me. maybe i can get blocked by him the most so AJ Knows that she sucks and Paige is way better than she is.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



> Triple H @TripleH · 4m 4 minutes ago
> [email protected] #proud


-


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> i am going to continue to *spam charlotte and aj* on twitter that *paige is better than they are*. they suck. maybe add cm punk into bashing his wife so he can block me. maybe i can get blocked by him the most so AJ Knows that she sucks and Paige is way better than she is.



yeah... do what you gotta do brother....


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

JY57 said:


> -



Don't let king bunny see that guy might freak the fuck out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Yeah, charlotte debuted. And used her daddies gimmick to try and make it seem like she has talent. Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

It's fitting Charlotte made her debut against Natty considering they're both shit who wouldn't even be in the WWE if it wasn't for their families.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*get ready for super charlotte*

this is going to be painfully bad. she is very bad in the ring just like john cena but she is going to get a mega push because of who her dad is. She came out to music similar to ric's and riding her dad's coattail, so embarrassing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



JY57 said:


> :hunter #proud


*It's beginning :banderas. Give her the world HAITCH!*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: get ready for super charlotte*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*get ready for super charlotte*

You mad bro 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: get ready for super charlotte*

Her losing to natalya the way she did was awful!!!!
I was hoping she would snap and attack nattie.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: get ready for super charlotte*

She lost her match. Clearly there's not much planned for her as people have claimed.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: get ready for super charlotte*

Hey OP, that's a nice bait thread you have there. Would be a shame if someone reported it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: get ready for super charlotte*

What you saw on Raw with her is pretty much what's awaiting all of the NXT Divas.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

[QU OTE=KnockEmOut;42779529]She lost her match. Clearly there's not much planned for her as people have claimed.[/QUOTE]

Ignore him. He's just a weirdly obsessed Paige mark 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I've never seen her wrestle before and have only heard about her. I didn't have an opinion about her one way or the other before tonight. After seeing her I was really impressed. She's now only the second diva I care to see (AJ being the other). I don't get all the hate she's receiving in this thread. She looked 100x better than 98% of the divas roster tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: get ready for super charlotte*



kingbunny said:


> She came out to music similar to ric's and riding her dad's coattail, so embarrassing.


And she said she is not Rick Flair (or something to that effect). But she was bouncing off the ropes and wooing just like dad did.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dub J said:


> I've never seen her wrestle before and have only heard about her. I didn't have an opinion about her one way or the other before tonight. After seeing her I was really impressed. She's now only the second diva I care to see (AJ being the other). I don't get all the hate she's receiving in this thread. She looked 100x better than 98% of the divas roster tonight.



Guy throwing all the hate is a weirdly obsessed Paige mark 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: get ready for super charlotte*

I so wanted charlotte to win. Girls a beast and has a cool look.
And her muscle mass is sick [Sick is a good thing].


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Guy throwing all the hate is a weirdly obsessed Paige mark
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He is obviously a hidden Paige fan. :side:


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Dub J said:


> I've never seen her wrestle before and have only heard about her. I didn't have an opinion about her one way or the other before tonight. After seeing her I was really impressed. She's now only the second diva I care to see (AJ being the other). I don't get all the hate she's receiving in this thread. She looked 100x better than 98% of the divas roster tonight.


oh please. paige can outwrestle her in seconds. she can't help the wwe makes her water herself down so the other divas can keep up with her.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> oh please. paige can outwrestle her in seconds. she can't help the wwe makes her water herself down so the other divas can keep up with her.


I've never really given two shits about the diva division, tbh. When I say I was impressed with a diva that's really saying something. It seems the people ITT hating on Charlotte are marks for specific divas or people that hate Ric Flair.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



gabrielcev said:


> *Terrible match. Very botchy, AND she lost. Shit debut.*


one person honest in this whole thread.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



K4L318 said:


> one person honest in this whole thread.


I thought the same thing but didn't want to be called a biased mark so I kept quiet a bit:shocked:


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

charlotte is awesome she reminds me of a female randy orton extremely athletic,methodical in the ring,ring psychology,screen presence,works the body part,etc.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



islesfan13 said:


> I thought the same thing but didn't want to be called a biased mark so I kept quiet a bit:shocked:


my advice, stop caring what people think about your opinion, be honest.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

K4L318 said:


> my advice, stop caring what people think about your opinion, be honest.



I agree with this. Fuck what others think and fuck what marks think 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

can't she come up with her own gimmick? i've enough of the woooooooooo to last me a couple lifetimes. :faint: anyway, i thought the miz inherited the figure 4.... :hmm: when can we expect the 4 horsewomen?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Dub J said:


> I've never really given two shits about the diva division, tbh. When I say I was impressed with a diva that's really saying something. It seems the people ITT hating on Charlotte are marks for specific divas or people that hate Ric Flair.


I love Ric Flair. I just have a problem with his absolutely awful daughter using the same gimmick he earned to get herself over.
She can't talk, is dull as fuck in the ring, and looks forty.

But, she'll be pushed because hunter loves Ric. It's a bad thing for women's wrestling that someone as un-entertaining as her is treated as the pinnacle of Wwe's divas.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Im looking forward to her in the ring with paige. As long as they keep the wins
and losses between the 2 50/50.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

And she fucking jobbed to Natalya 3 days before her title defense on NXT R Evolution in what looked like a showcase match for her :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

No one will ever give a shit about this division if they keep booking things like this. Fuck #ROLLUPFINISHES and #SMALLPACKAGES forever.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> I love Ric Flair. I just have a problem with his absolutely awful daughter using the same gimmick he earned to get herself over.
> She can't talk, is dull as fuck in the ring, and looks forty.
> 
> But, she'll be pushed because hunter loves Ric. It's a bad thing for women's wrestling that someone as un-entertaining as her is treated as the pinnacle of Wwe's divas.


You're entitled to your opinion but I disagree. I found her to be refreshing as she acted like she actually wanted to be a wrestler. It's an uncommon trait in the divas division.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Natalya vs. Charlotte in NXT: 17 minutes

Natalya vs. Charlotte in WWE: 3-4 minutes

:Jordan


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Meh.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Natalya vs. Charlotte in NXT: 17 minutes
> 
> Natalya vs. Charlotte in WWE: 3-4 minutes
> 
> :Jordan


I don't even know what the point of her debut was. If you want to advertise her for NXT, atleast make her look strong and not job to one of the biggest jobbers right now in the E. fpalm.


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



SkandorAkbar said:


> can't she come up with her own gimmick? i've enough of the woooooooooo to last me a couple lifetimes. :faint: anyway, i thought the miz inherited the figure 4.... :hmm: when can we expect the 4 horsewomen?


Well, Tessa Blanchard is on their radar. Also Noelle Foley is training to wrestle.


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: get ready for super charlotte*



KnockEmOut said:


> She lost her match. Clearly there's not much planned for her as people have claimed.


You don't always have to win at your debut, re: John Cena


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



islesfan13 said:


> I don't even know what the point of her debut was. If you want to advertise her for NXT, atleast make her look strong and not job to one of the biggest jobbers right now in the E. fpalm.


Or have NXT Diva's Champion Charlotte face a NXT Diva and have the NXT Diva lose to the Champion. That would be stronger booking in my opinion.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



kingbunny said:


> *i am going to attack Charlotte and AJ* big time on twitter. Paige is the best. the only reason why charlotte is getting a push because of her who freaking father is and with aj is because she happens to be the senile old man vince's favorite.


lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Dub J said:


> You're entitled to your opinion but I disagree. I found her to be refreshing as she acted like she actually wanted to be a wrestler. It's an uncommon trait in the divas division.


And that makes her good?

There are plenty of male wrestlers who wanted to be wrestlers, but it doesn't make them good. Same thing can be said for the women.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> I love Ric Flair. I just have a problem with his absolutely awful daughter using the same gimmick he earned to get herself over.
> She can't talk, is dull as fuck in the ring, and *looks forty*.



this

:applause:applause:applause


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> And that makes her good?
> 
> There are plenty of male wrestlers who wanted to be wrestlers, but it doesn't make them good. Same thing can be said for the women.


She actually carried herself well in the ring. I guess I was watching a different match than other people or it's just I find the entire divas division so terrible that I was just overcome by surprise that a diva didn't look like total shit in the ring. The only problem in the match that I saw was the finish. It was clumsy but the rest looked good.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

She didn't have to win the match to make an impact. It actually puts more pressure on her nXT title defense now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Or have NXT Diva's Champion Charlotte face a NXT Diva and have the NXT Diva lose to the Champion. That would be stronger booking in my opinion.


Or set up a feud with Paige and have Paige win by heel tactics. They brought Charlotte up as another heel. Which means the wwe now has 4 top divas and a potential top diva in Charlotte. All are heels but AJ who still is very heel like herself. WTF are they doing.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> Or set up a feud with Paige and have Paige win by heel tactics. They brought Charlotte up as another heel. Which means the wwe now has 4 top divas and a potential top diva in Charlotte. All are heels but AJ who still is very heel like herself. WTF are they doing.



Umm they have no idea what they are doing


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



islesfan13 said:


> Or set up a feud with Paige and have Paige win by heel tactics. They brought Charlotte up as another heel. Which means the wwe now has 4 top divas and a potential top diva in Charlotte. All are heels but AJ who still is very heel like herself. WTF are they doing.


That makes no sense. Paige is irrelevant now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



islesfan13 said:


> Or set up a feud with Paige and have Paige win by heel tactics. They brought Charlotte up as another heel. Which means the wwe now has 4 top divas and a potential top diva in Charlotte. All are heels but AJ who still is very heel like herself. WTF are they doing.


Nah don't have her feud with Paige just yet cause it is too soon to set it up. Have Charlotte just beat a NXT diva in fashion. That is it tonight. She would looked so much stronger in going with her match with Sasha Banks at NXT this Thursday Night.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Dub J said:


> She actually carried herself well in the ring. I guess I was watching a different match than other people or it's just I find the entire divas division so terrible that I was just overcome by surprise that a diva didn't look like total shit in the ring. The only problem in the match that I saw was the finish. It was clumsy but the rest looked good.


I'm basing it on her entire body of work.

She's had one watchable match, with Nattie, where she won the nxt title, and was carried the whole time. Every other match she's had has been dull as hell. She also botches regularly, shows absolutely no personality beyond screaming woo, and actually has to have another diva speak for her in current NXT feud.

She's a joke and only there because of Ric.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Having ric as her fahter i aree did help. But i hope she finds a way to
make her own headway.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Having ric as her fahter i aree did help. But i hope she finds a way to
> make her own headway.


If she did, and worked her up, and developed a good moveset and some charisma, I'd be more than happy to see her. But that's not the case. She was on NXt for like two months before she got the title, and had wrestled on the show perhaps five times. It's because of Ric and only that. She's already a joke.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

On NXT:

Dominant women's champion defending against all and winning clean in full, good matches, almost never losing.

On RAW:

Loses in 3 minutes to a rollup. LOL.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'm basing it on her entire body of work.
> 
> She's had one watchable match, with Nattie, where she won the nxt title, and was carried the whole time. Every other match she's had has been dull as hell. She also botches regularly, shows absolutely no personality beyond screaming woo, and actually has to have another diva speak for her in current NXT feud.
> 
> She's a joke and only there because of Ric.


Tonight is the only time I've seen her so that's all I can base my opinion on. Agree to disagree, I guess. Seems like the people that don't like her have some kind of underlying animosity toward her. I should have known to stay out of a divas thread (which I normally do for this very reason.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ithil said:


> On NXT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man gotta have time for shit like the bunny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Thank God, Charlotte has arrived. 

And what a ridiculous decision to book her losing in her Raw debut................


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



AngryConsumer said:


> Thank God, Charlotte has arrived.
> 
> And what a ridiculous decision to book her losing in her Raw debut................


*
I don't know what the fuck is wrong with these people. If it was against Nikki? Ok, sure, can't have her beating the champion on her debut and ending up like Paige. But a loser like Natalya :kobe? ut*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

At least they could of had her snap and attack natalya for her loss [SOMETHING!!!].
Not a good way to showcase your future talent wwe.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I haven't watched the match/debut yet but it's odd to have her lose to Natty. Was it even close?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I haven't watched the match/debut yet but it's odd to have her lose to Natty. Was it even close?


Charlotte pretty much dominated about 70% of the match until Natalya countered the figure four into a rollup for the victory.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*






The match was actually less than 3 minutes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Charlotte pretty much dominated about 70% of the match until Natalya countered the figure four into a rollup for the victory.


*Did you hear the air get sucked out of everyone when she won? I just couldn't deal.*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The match was actually less than 3 minutes.


So stupid. 

Just pisses me off to no end as a fan of this company and Charlotte in particular.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *Did you hear the air get sucked out of everyone when she won? I just couldn't deal.*


Unfortunately I did, which is a damn shame considering how much into the match the shit crowd actually was (especially for a Divas match which even the smarkiest of crowds rarely get into).


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The match was actually less than 3 minutes.


Yup the match was 2 minutes and 33 seconds. 
:heston


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Unfortunately I did, which is a damn shame considering how much into the match the shit crowd actually was (especially for a Divas match which even the smarkiest of crowds rarely get into).


*
Dude, her chops were fucking VICIOUS! I was so impressed by her performance up until that finish. Just...:nowords*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Dude, her chops were fucking VICIOUS! I was so impressed by her performance up until that finish. Just...:nowords*


Outside of the finish the match albeit short was actually very good, and Charlotte shun beautifully like a bright glowing christmas tree out there in that ring; those chops as you said were especially magnificent and vicious and I was loving every single second of it and her in the ring. I wished the match had gone on longer, but I hope this is a sign she's about to get the call up; she definitely seems ready for it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The match was actually less than 3 minutes.


Thanks for posting the match bro (Y)


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



jaden85 said:


> Well, Tessa Blanchard is on their radar.



she's pretty cute. :yum:


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Oh boy, am I glad Charlotte debuted and lost in a throwaway match against Natty. That really accomplished something!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Outside of the finish the match albeit short was actually very good, and Charlotte shun beautifully like a bright glowing christmas tree out there in that ring; those chops as you said were especially magnificent and vicious and I was loving every single second of it and her in the ring. I wished the match had gone on longer, but I hope this is a sign she's about to get the call up; she definitely seems ready for it.


*I have all the faith in the world for her to get over just because of who she is and what she brings to the table. Bought her shirt earlier today and her main roster debut made me even happier with my purchase.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Charlotte pretty much dominated about 70% of the match until Natalya countered the figure four into a rollup for the victory.





Leonardo Spanky said:


> The match was actually less than 3 minutes.


Thanks that saved me some time. 



Santa Banks said:


> *Did you hear the air get sucked out of everyone when she won? I just couldn't deal.*


That's a pretty important thing to take from this. The crowd was behind her, so this isn't all that bad IF the following happens.

- Charlotte drops the title to Banks.

- Charlotte comes up and feuds with Natty.

- She wins the feud and gets her own back.

The crowd was behind Charlotte and she did well, now Vince and co. need to capitalize on that and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Outside of the finish the match albeit short was actually very good, and Charlotte *shun beautifully like a bright glowing christmas tree* out there in that ring; those chops as you said were especially magnificent and vicious and I was loving every single second of it and her in the ring. I wished the match had gone on longer, but I hope this is a sign she's about to get the call up; she definitely seems ready for it.


Awww...









That was some Regent Alien type stuff right there.

Well, I'll say she didn't do as bad with a 2 minute RAW match that I thought she would since her style is more suited for long matches.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *I have all the faith in the world for her to get over just because of who she is and what she brings to the table. Bought her shirt earlier today and her main roster debut made me even happier with my purchase.*


Yeah, even with the clusterfuck that was this debut I doubt they will hurt her long term if only for the fact that she is Flair's daughter, and while they say that nepotism is a bad thing normally; I don't necessarily mind when it's someone as talented as Charlotte is. She's a total package wrestling wise, and I am sure she will only get better on the mic as time goes on; especially with her father presumably coaching her.

Honestly through it's really just amazing how much she's actually grown as a talent in barely a full year of wrestling professionally, she's a natural (selection :evil) and I have absolutely no doubts that she is only going to get better with each passing day as her career moves forward.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I've never heard crowd support for a Diva like that in a very long time. Way to shine like a diamond out there, Char! Woooooooooooo!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Thanks that saved me some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



islesfan13 said:


> :lmao


I know, I know.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Lol. What a stupid way to handle her debut. Why not make her face Becky or Bayley or Emma and beat them instead?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> I've never heard crowd support for a Diva like that in a very long time. Way to shine like a diamond out there, Char! Woooooooooooo!


:will2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I hate that wwe essentially jimmy wayne yanged charlottes debut!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



islesfan13 said:


> :will2


If you don't like it, learn to love it! Woo! Diamonds are forever and so is Charlotte! Woooooooo! #FourHorseWomen

But seriously, I could've handled her RAW "debut" better but then again, she still got crowd support in the end so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That's a pretty important thing to take from this. The crowd was behind her, so this isn't all that bad IF the following happens.
> 
> - Charlotte drops the title to Banks.
> 
> ...


*Vince needs to stay out of this and let Triple H manage her. He's ruined every NXT talent outside of The Shield. Sasha is definitely winning, but they failed to build up this PPV. The goal is to make the champion look strong so you want to see them compete, not job them out to an afterthought in under 3 minutes. I'm sure people still want to watch the PPV just because of who she is and her impressive performance, but they would have garnered more interest with a decisive victory. Charlotte will likely return to RAW and win her first feud, but she still should have won her debut match. This booking is inexcusable.*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Yeah, even with the clusterfuck that was this debut I doubt they will hurt her long term if only for the fact that she is Flair's daughter, and while they say that nepotism is a bad thing normally; I don't necessarily mind when it's someone as talented as Charlotte is. She's a total package wrestling wise, and I am sure she will only get better on the mic as time goes on; especially with her father presumably coaching her.
> 
> Honestly through it's really just amazing how much she's actually grown as a talent in barely a full year of wrestling professionally, she's a natural (selection :evil) and I have absolutely no doubts that she is only going to get better with each passing day as her career moves forward.


*
Agreed on all points. This idiotic booking didn't help her, but it won't be the death of her by any means. She's a great talent and she'll recover.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

She should probably just stay down in NXT as that's likely her future when she gets called up. Pointless 3 minute matches with no buildup.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I wasn't all that impressed with her. Is she as over as she is because of who her father is, or has she had much more impressive matches on NXT that I missed? Can she go as well as Paige and Emma?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> If you don't like it, learn to love it! Woo! Diamonds are forever and so is Charlotte! Woooooooo! #FourHorseWomen


*Admit it, that felt good didn't it :HHH2*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> I wasn't all that impressed with her. Is she as over as she is because of who her father is, or has she had much more impressive matches on NXT that I missed? Can she go as well as Paige and Emma?


Emma's gotten sloppy so Charlotte's surpassed her. Paige is a better worker ATM but Charlotte can go.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *Vince needs to stay out of this and let Triple H manage her. He's ruined every NXT talent outside of The Shield. Sasha is definitely winning, but they failed to build up this PPV. The goal is to make the champion look strong so you want to see them compete, not job them out to an afterthought in under 3 minutes. I'm sure people still want to watch the PPV just because of who she is and her impressive performance, but they would have garnered more interest with a decisive victory. Charlotte will likely return to RAW and win her first feud, but she still should have won her debut match. This booking is inexcusable.*
> 
> *
> Agreed on all points. This idiotic booking didn't help her, but it won't be the death of her by any means. She's a great talent and she'll recover.*


I just say Vince 'cause he's at the top still but you're right if anyone is going to screw this up it'll be Vince. 



Casual Fan #52 said:


> I wasn't all that impressed with her. Is she as over as she is because of who her father is, or has she had much more impressive matches on NXT that I missed? Can she go as well as Paige and Emma?


Comments like these will always come up with 2nd generation stars etc. There's nothing they can do to shake that so all they can do is prove to people that they can go. In my opinion Charlotte can go.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> Emma's gotten sloppy so Charlotte's surpassed her. Paige is a better worker ATM but Charlotte can go.


Charlotte can go if shes in the rig with someone who can go as well. If you put Charlotte in the ring with Cameron or Summer Rae I don't think Charlotte is going to look good with them at all.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Maybe there'll be a longer rematch on Main Event tomorrow with Charlotte going over :draper2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Charlotte can go if shes in the rig with someone who can go as well. If you put Charlotte in the ring with Cameron or Summer Rae I don't think Charlotte is going to look good with them at all.


The same should apply to almost everyone TBH. Rae's not bad at all so I could see Charlotte getting a decent match out of her. Cameron is a lost cause beyond all hope. If you combined Dean Melenko, Lou Thesz, Kenta Kobashi, Bret Hart, and Mitsuharu Misawa into one wrestler, that entity couldn't make Cameron look better than if the opponent were a 90 year old woman with a prosthetic leg.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I trust WWE to book her strong but not to book her well. They're two different things.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> The same should apply to almost everyone TBH. Rae's not bad at all so I could see Charlotte getting a decent match out of her. Cameron is a lost cause beyond all hope. If you combined Dean Melenko, Lou Thesz, Kenta Kobashi, Bret Hart, and Mitsuharu Misawa into one wrestler, that entity couldn't make Cameron look better than if the opponent were a 90 year old woman with a prosthetic leg.


Well they are the bottom rung of the divas but I don't think a Prime Trish would be getting a good showing against them. My point about Charlotte is that she can be carried to good matches if shes in the ring with a good worker and the Nattie match from the 2nd NXT special shows that. I think she needs more time in developmental before they bring her up. Or at least attempt to sort out the divas division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I trust WWE to book her strong but not to book her well. They're two different things.


*
She won't get Paige booking. They don't want to make the same mistakes, so it looks like they're making tweaks, but it's still wrong. She can lose later down the line, but the goal should have been to build her up as a credible contender. Not "LOOK GUYS, SHE WAS SO DOMINANT IN NXT! :cole" *gets rolled up by a jobber in 3 minutes* :kobe?*


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm so sick of these entitled wrestlers who think they're entitled to be in WWE just because they're related to a legend or because it's his or her "dream". I don't know if this one is one of them but I have no reason to care about her. It all started with Randy Orton. He has as much to do with her being on RAW as Ric Flair does.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> I'm so sick of these entitled wrestlers who think they're entitled to be in WWE just because they're related to a legend or because it's his or her "dream". I don't know if this one is one of them but I have no reason to care about her. It all started with Randy Orton. He has as much to do with her being on RAW as Ric Flair does.


It will get worse if they sign Foleys daughter just because she sells some shirts to weird guys online she now wants to be a wrestler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> It will get worse if they sign Foleys daughter just because she sells some shirts to weird guys online she now wants to be a wrestler.


*
:what? She's wanted to be a wrestler before even making it to WWE programming. Shilling products is her foot in the door and it's working.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Well they are the bottom rung of the divas but I don't think a Prime Trish would be getting a good showing against them. My point about Charlotte is that she can be carried to good matches if shes in the ring with a good worker and the Nattie match from the 2nd NXT special shows that. I think she needs more time in developmental before they bring her up. Or at least attempt to sort out the divas division.


She's ready to be called up as soon as she drops the belt to Banks. Obviously, she'll need to wrap up that feud before she moves on up but other than that, there's no real need for her to "develop". The way she carries herself like a champion in just a short amount of time was rather remarkable. That's the kind of Diva that's unique in this environment. Not even AJ Lee, perhaps WWE's most well rounded Diva ATM, has that sort of commanding presence.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> Not even AJ Lee, perhaps WWE's most well rounded Diva ATM, has that sort of commanding presence.


*
That's kind of hard to do at 5'2 :aj3*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Santa Banks said:


> *
> :what? She's wanted to be a wrestler before even making it to WWE programming. Shilling products is her foot in the door and it's working.*


That maybe but I find the whole Noelle Foley thing just weird and never got it


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> She's ready to be called up as soon as she drops the belt to Banks. Obviously, she'll need to wrap up that feud before she moves on up but other than that, there's no real need for her to "develop". The way she carries herself like a champion in just a short amount of time was rather remarkable. That's the kind of Diva that's unique in this environment. Not even AJ Lee, perhaps WWE's most well rounded Diva ATM, has that sort of commanding presence.


Probably because AJ has no real reason to be there anymore. Its pretty clear or at least I think shes gone when he deal is expired.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> That's kind of hard to do at 5'2 :aj3*


It's the same thing for Paige and she's around average height for a woman. Height plays a factor but it's not the end all, be all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> It's the same thing for Paige and she's around average height for a woman. Height plays a factor but it's not the end all, be all.


*Yeah, I know. Anyway, we need Charlotte smilies IMMEDIATELY! Get to work ut!*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Charlotte can go if shes in the rig with someone who can go as well. If you put Charlotte in the ring with Cameron or Summer Rae I don't think Charlotte is going to look good with them at all.


neither will most

even bayley couldn't carry eva marie


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



p862011 said:


> neither will most
> 
> even bayley couldn't carry eva marie


Well Eva Marie is taking it a little extreme. I doubt Aja Kong or Manami Toyota would get anything decent out of that useless whore.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it weird that Charlotte remind me of a weird offspring that is the result of mixing the genes of her father + HHH?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

She probably should have won. But nevertheless, it was a pretty darn good debut.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I've zeroed in on the cause of the hate ITT. It basically comes down to some people simply hating 2nd generation wrestlers.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> Agreed on all points. This idiotic booking didn't help her, but it won't be the death of her by any means. She's a great talent and she'll recover.[/B]


Oh definitely, the fact that she got as over as she did with the crowd in the short time they gave her out there will help in her regard especially; but she is just an all around excellent talent and I am excited for her to breath some new life into this decaying carcass of a division.

Still, I think even with the idiotic finish it seems they have learned their mistake from Paige's horribly booked debut, seeing as they gave Charlotte a vignette and allowed her to just work without rushing her too fast and too hard (even with the horribly booked loss). Cause imagine how bad it would've been if Charlotte had just randomly beat Nikki for the title like Paige beat AJ?.



KING KLAUS said:


> If you don't like it, learn to love it! Woo! Diamonds are forever and so is Charlotte! Woooooooo! #FourHorseWomen
> 
> But seriously, I could've handled her RAW "debut" better but then again, she still got crowd support in the end so it really doesn't matter.


WOO!!!!!!! #NatureGirl #Natural Selection 

Ohh definitely, I would have definitely had her win her debut if I had been the one to book it, but what's done is done; and now it's just time to move on and take the positives from this whole thing.



Santa Banks said:


> *
> She won't get Paige booking. They don't want to make the same mistakes, so it looks like they're making tweaks, but it's still wrong. She can lose later down the line, but the goal should have been to build her up as a credible contender. Not "LOOK GUYS, SHE WAS SO DOMINANT IN NXT! :cole" *gets rolled up by a jobber in 3 minutes* :kobe?*


Exactly, she should have won her debut; plain and simple. But as long as this leads to a mini-feud where Natalya puts Charlotte over I guess I will be fine with the loss.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dub J said:


> I think I've zeroed in on the cause of the hate ITT. It basically comes down to some people simply hating 2nd generation wrestlers.


People just hate that a lot of them stay employed for a long time because of their last name when a majority of them end up being busts. Im sure if more 2nd gen wrestlers ended up like Orton you wouldn't have this issue. Also she will probably do a lot better than David did.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> I'm so sick of these entitled wrestlers who think they're entitled to be in WWE just because they're related to a legend or because it's his or her "dream". I don't know if this one is one of them but I have no reason to care about her. It all started with Randy Orton. He has as much to do with her being on RAW as Ric Flair does.


If they suck, they shouldn't succeed and in Axel's case he's not getting anything out of being related to the great Curt Hennig other than employment. He hasn't risen to anything but jobber/midcard. I am not a fan of anyone getting something handed to them without earning it. I think Charlotte is proving herself thus earning what she's gotten so far.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> People just hate that a lot of them stay employed for a long time because of their last name when a majority of them end up being busts. Im sure if more 2nd gen wrestlers ended up like Orton you wouldn't have this issue. Also she will probably do a lot better than David did.


It's not a justifiable reason to shit on every new talent that's 2nd generation, though. It's not like Charlotte is David Flair. lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> It's the same thing for Paige and she's around average height for a woman. Height plays a factor but it's not the end all, be all.


I disagree with that. Paige can and has carried herself in that same sort of way in NXT, though the size advantage makes it easier for Charlotte. Though the damage may already be done - it's going to be tough for people to view Paige the way that she was with all the dumb shit she's done in the last eight months.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Doing it with Flair on RAW :nice



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Maybe there'll be a longer rematch on Main Event tomorrow with Charlotte going over :draper2


A win on Main Event isn't going to mean much to the larger WWE audience who watch RAW. Main Event is on the network, NXT is on the network. The audience that watches Main Event is the same audience that watches NXT and will already be by and large familiar with Charlotte's work.

I hope there's an actual long term plan in place, otherwise this really does nothing for her....

Oh wait it's WWE creative, they probably came up with this 2 hours before RAW went to air.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Still, I think even with the idiotic finish it seems they have learned their mistake from Paige's horribly booked debut, seeing as they gave Charlotte a vignette and allowed her to just work without rushing her too fast and too hard (even with the horribly booked loss). Cause imagine how bad it would've been if Charlotte had just randomly beat Nikki for the title like Paige beat AJ?.


*
:hmm I think I'd be angrier if that happened. Very happy about the vignette and making her seem like a big deal. She knocked it out of the park too.*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I disagree with that. Paige can and has carried herself in that same sort of way in NXT, though the size advantage makes it easier for Charlotte. Though the damage may already be done - it's going to be tough for people to view Paige the way that she was with all the dumb shit she's done in the last eight months.


Its poor WWE booking. Its common knowledge they don't give a fuck about the divas


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> :hmm I think I'd be angrier if that happened. Very happy about the vignette and making her seem like a big deal. She knocked it out of the park too.*


Oh yeah, that would have been absolutely stupid if they had just debuted Charlotte the way they did Paige; absolutely fucking stupid. So I was pleasantly surprised at the vignette and the fact that WWE made her seem like a big deal, that was a smart move on their part and is what they should have done with Paige in the first place (and other NXT talents in the future); but I will take what I can get. 

I guess ultimately that a broken clock like the WWE can strike at the right time at least once a day (or in this case do something smart), but either way Charlotte took the ball and ran with it beautifully; and despite the loss she is going to be huge on the main roster and have a excellent career ahead of her. 

Bring on the Nature Girl, WOO!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe on raw nxt week have some sort of rematch and have char get put over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Oh yeah, that would have been absolutely stupid if they had just debuted Charlotte the way they did Paige; absolutely fucking stupid. So I was pleasantly surprised at the vignette and the fact that WWE made her seem like a big deal, that was a smart move on their part and is what they should have done with Paige in the first place (and other NXT talents in the future); but I will take what I can get.
> 
> I guess ultimately that a broken clock like the WWE can strike at the right time at least once a day (or in this case do something smart), but either way Charlotte took the ball and ran with it beautifully; and despite the loss she is going to be huge on the main roster and have a excellent career ahead of her.
> 
> Bring on the Nature Girl, WOO!!!!!


*I welcome you with open arms to the Charlotte bandwagon :maddox*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Its poor WWE booking. Its common knowledge they don't give a fuck about the divas


They give a fuck when they want, but they seem to have no interest in booking one of them the way Paige was in NXT. The Total Divas stigma wouldn't help. Badass, no-frills, aggressive, these words don't exactly jive with being a total diva.

All of the Paige mistakes could've been avoided with common sense. You don't need to jump on a fire to know that it will burn you.

I prefer Paige but I like Charlotte as well, hopefully they can do her well if nothing else.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *Yeah, I know. Anyway, we need Charlotte smilies IMMEDIATELY! Get to work ut!*





Spoiler: ?















How about this?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Got any pics of her looking smug? Gotta go with the flow of my sig.*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> They give a fuck when they want, but they seem to have no interest in booking one of them the way Paige was in NXT. The Total Divas stigma wouldn't help. Badass, no-frills, aggressive, these words don't exactly jive with being a total diva.
> 
> All of the Paige mistakes could've been avoided with common sense. You don't need to jump on a fire to know that it will burn you.
> 
> I prefer Paige but I like Charlotte as well, hopefully they can do her well if nothing else.


NXT and WWE are two different things. Vince has real no say over NXT its all Hunter. When you come up to WWE your expected to be like every other diva where you smile and act all cute and shit. Paige still looks like the Anti-Diva she was in NXT but you can't be that on the main roster because there is a template in place for the women to be. Now that she is apart of the Total Divas nonsense she really can't be the anti-diva.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Man im conflicted. With with this second half of this season of total divas with
the inclusion of paige. That means more paige on my screen. But that means her
sacrificing getting noticed in-the-ring more.

And a possible 3rd title run. Part of me wants it to go-on. And part of
me wants the show to die. So if theres no total divas show b.s. Wwe would have to focus
on the division and make it better.

Which paige/char/aj and the others could benefit greatly.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Paige marks ut 

We're talking about Charlotte here, someone who's relevant.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Man im conflicted. With with this second half of this season of total divas with
> the inclusion of paige. That means more paige on my screen. But that means her
> sacrificing getting noticed in-the-ring more.
> 
> ...


Fuck em just don't watch the show. Someone will upload digitals and pictures on the forum. People keep watching it the thing is just going to keep getting renewed


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *I welcome you with open arms to the Charlotte bandwagon :maddox*


:benson It feels good to be on sir, I can already feel the smell of fresh cut diamonds in the air.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *Got any pics of her looking smug? Gotta go with the flow of my sig.*


Send me a few pictures of what you might want and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> Send me a few pictures of what you might want and I'll see what I can do.


*I'll take this one. Won't overwork you. Gotta spread before I can rep again though:*


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Actually, I don't think my suspicion is mostly because of the relation, I just don't like how WWE uses that fact, in the commentary, theme song, and so forth. They should be treated like the Rock's family where it's acknowledged but they don't abuse it as a gimmick. I'd bet they wouldn't do that with, say, Chris Benoit's son.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Actually, I don't think my suspicion is mostly because of the relation, I just don't like how WWE uses that fact, in the commentary, theme song, and so forth. They should be treated like the Rock's family where it's acknowledged but they don't abuse it as a gimmick. I'd bet they wouldn't do that with, say, Chris Benoit's son.


ut Now, please; your stench is ruining the smell of these beautiful diamonds.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Dumbass OP made the thread before seeing the outcome of the match had to make that thread tho LOLZ


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Dumbass OP made the thread before seeing the outcome of the match had to make that thread tho LOLZ


The thread was made because it deserves a thread, who cares if Russo made it before the match was over. :draper2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige marks ut
> 
> We're talking about Charlotte here, someone who's relevant.


I like charlotte as well and think she got fucked over tonight.
And man you have become one bitter/angry dude as of late. Very confrontational in your posts.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *I'll take this one. Won't overwork you. Gotta spread before I can rep again though:*


Sorry. I can't photoshop curls for shit.

Hope this is good enough:



Spoiler: Please be good enough


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I like charlotte as well and think she got fucked over tonight.
> And man you have become one bitter/angry dude as of late. Very confrontational in your posts.


*It's called gimmick infringement :HHH2*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Well to be honest, I don't like Charlotte but I do have respect for her. She is good in the ring and had the fans in the palm of her hands on Raw. Still fucked up to have her lose to a boring hack named Natalya. That's fine when Charlotte gets in the main roster for good then Charlotte will get the revenge win.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *It's called gimmick infringement :HHH2*


Jericho invented that. :y2j lol)


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> ut Now, please; your stench is ruining the smell of these beautiful diamonds.


I didn't know diamonds had a smell.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



KING KLAUS said:


> Sorry. I can't photoshop curls for shit.
> 
> Hope this is good enough:
> 
> ...


*:whoo....I guess it's my fault for getting a cut off image. I'll use your other one, thanks :xmaskobe*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> I didn't know diamonds had a smell.


They actually do believe or not, but that's not the point of the thread.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


*:wow This is actually good.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Santa Banks said:


> *:wow This is actually good.*


:bully4 :vince6 :shiiit :bryan2 :regal :heyman5 :taker


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Shes good in the ring, has a star aura.

*But she needs to fucking lazer remove that GIANT FUCKING MOLE on her face, or I will never take her seriously.*

Seriously, it's like austin powers, I kept looking at it the entire time. Brutal.

Cut that fucker off


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Oh wait it's WWE creative, they probably came up with this 2 *minutes* before RAW went to air.


Fixed.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Haven't seen Raw yet, but Charlotte losing on her debut is a disappointment. I know it's not a necessity for someone to win on their debut, and it might often be good to have a main roster superstar go over the newbie to give them a "still has a way to go to the top" arc. However, Charlotte and everyone else has beaten Natalya on NXT before, so it would have been better for her to go over or lose to someone else.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im just hoping a re-match is in order soon.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


or


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> or


*I'd take this if it could be resized. Excellent choice.*


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> *But she needs to fucking lazer remove that GIANT FUCKING MOLE on her face, or I will never take her seriously.*
> 
> Seriously, it's like austin powers, I kept looking at it the entire time. Brutal.
> 
> Cut that fucker off


Yeah, I can't take a woman fighter with a mole seriously either.










Totally...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Might as well add Charlotte to my sign but not as favorites. But as a diva I have a high respect for.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

smaller size


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> smaller size


*Thank you :xmaskobe*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im just hoping a re-match is in order soon.


Its WWE. You will likely get 3 or 4


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Alex said:


> Yeah, I can't take a woman fighter with a mole seriously either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thread was rightfully closed by one of the other mods, so don't draw any more attention to that ridiculous post or you'll have undone his/her great work.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

I didn't even know who was getting pinned at the end, was confused. I thought she wrestled really well, had some charisma, and is hot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay for nepotism :clap


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Its WWE. You will likely get 3 or 4


If they are great/quality matches between char & nat. I wont complain 1-bit.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If they are great/quality matches between char & nat. I wont complain 1-bit.


If they are given time which would most likely be given on a Main Event on Superstars they would be great matches.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yes to the gifs Tommy :banderas*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Char is is awesome. Im a fan now. Now on my fave 3 list is paige/aj/charlotte.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Char has nice boobs.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Char has nice boobs.


What about her wrestling skills? U know the important shit.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

...and she lost to a jobber.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I would not call nat a jobber. Shes what i prefer to call..A put over artist.
Which is clearly what she should of done tonight.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


> What about her wrestling skills? U know the important shit.


Competentcy is all I require. As long as they aren't disgustingly bad in the ring, then I can focus on the importent T&A


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Santa Banks said:


> *:fuckthis Fucking IDIOTS, she was so over. Natalya winning completed deflated the crowd.*


Sorry.. but no. The Flair Name and simply using Flair stuff like a chop to the chest doesn't get you over. It might get you some WOOO here and there.. but anybody could do a hard chop to the chest and get that response /rollseyes.

The simple fact is she was fairly horribad, looked clumsy, and was pure vanilla. Its a great illustration of the transition needed from NXT where you can keep plowing the same set of marks, to WWE. But its a debut. What do you expect? 

She'll get there, but she is not in any way ready for prime time yet. That was clear. And coming in late season for a push in the spring presumably to a match @ WM, would be dumber than a bag of bricks and really cheese people off.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know a lot of people here hate Meltzer. But he called this the dumbest thing he has ever seen on a wrestling show. So she doesn't want to be like Ric Flair yet they call her up to be like Ric Flair. The people in this fucking company are the dumbest cuts to work in wrestling like seriously.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I know a lot of people here hate Meltzer. But he called this the dumbest thing he has ever seen on a wrestling show. So she doesn't want to be like Ric Flair yet they call her up to be like Ric Flair. The people in this fucking company are the dumbest cuts to work in wrestling like seriously.


Really? Did she have a different gimmick in NXT?


But yeah if she's a mere shell of Flair's gimmick then she'll crash and burn, but I don't mind seeing a Flair-esque gimmick (not a copy, but a modern innovation of it).


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Really? Did she have a different gimmick in NXT?
> 
> 
> But yeah if she's a mere shell of Flair's gimmick then she'll crash and burn, but I don't mind seeing a Flair-esque gimmick (not a copy, but a modern innovation of it).


She got over for how athletic she was. But she gets called up and they pretty much make her do all the trademark stuff her dad would do. 

There have always been Nature Boys in wrestling going back to Buddy Rogers and they had multiple at one point when Flair was around. You can have someone by the Nature Boy but they shouldn't be outright a Ric Flair copy.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I've never understood the hype. Boring, dull and not even good looking. Sasha Banks is a million more times the star than what Charlotte will ever be.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Sammy Zayn lost on Main Event also. 

I think this was mostly to promote the NXT Show Thursday. She wasn't called up or anything by my assumption. 

Do agree she shouldn't have lost, but don't think this will ruin her or anything.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I know a lot of people here hate Meltzer. But he called this the dumbest thing he has ever seen on a wrestling show. So she doesn't want to be like Ric Flair yet they call her up to be like Ric Flair. The people in this fucking company are the dumbest cuts to work in wrestling like seriously.


Meltzer is such an obnoxious mark for Charlotte that I don't even take his opinion seriously when it comes to her. 

Meltzer overreacting on the way WWE debuted her last night: "probably the dumbest thing I have perhaps ever seen on a wrestling show in my entire life."


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Let's see, Charlotte is sexy, athletic, talented and charismatic. What should you do with her? Try to turn her into her father and job her out to another talented "diva" that you've continuously buried and swept under the rug for years in favor of less deserving women. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Genetics. They need to do DNA testing on all three, cause I don´t believe either of these three scrubs can be related to Bret Hart or Ric Flair. That´s the best promos they can do on a taped segment. Ouch.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't that impressed tbh. Besides the 'woooooo' she stole from her father nothing stood out.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> Genetics. They need to do DNA testing on all three, cause I don´t believe either of these three scrubs can be related to Bret Hart or Ric Flair. That´s the best promos they can do on a taped segment. Ouch.


Tyson Kidd isn't related to Bret Hart


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Tyson Kidd isn't related to Bret Hart



Him being marries to Natalya would be a bit weird if he was


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Probably the best women's performance I've seen this year. I'm diggin' it. bama


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is why I get worried about NXT guys moving up tot he main roster. 

It is Charlotte's first match ever on Raw, so that much larger Raw audience is seeing her for the first time. You have a big NXT special on Thursday, so you could use her Raw debut as a way to generate more intrigue for the Takeover special and maybe even, you know, snag a few more Network buys in the process. Charlotte is going to be having a big title defense on that same show, so here was a chance to make her look strong going into it. And they put Charlotte up against a very talented Natalya, so you can get a good showing out of her and help lay the building blocks for a new women's star that is heavily rumored to be getting moved up soon anyway. 

OH I KNOW! Lets job her out! 

It is moments like this where I know if I was on the creative team, I would spontaneously turn into psychopath Jim Cornette. What freaking sense does it make to have the NXT Women's Champion LOSE in her Raw debut where many fans are seeing her for the first time, right before her big title match, and to a girl that doesn't have any hint of a direction anyway? How was that option even on the table?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A good divas match? In 2014!???? What have I missed? Haven't watched in a month.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> A good divas match? In 2014!???? What have I missed? Haven't watched in a month.


Yeah, you should have watched it. When she becomes a Raw regular, she'll start pulling hair and throwing sissy slaps and being "crazy" like the rest of the main divas roster.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i hope it means than Charlotte is dropping the belt to Sasha Banks 

Sasha has made a ton of improvement in promos and character work lately and Charlotte beated everybody from NXT. Time to move on


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

"This isn't about my Dad, it's about me"

Theme song is basically a remix of Ric Flair's
Shouts "Woo!" four times before the match fucking starts 
Attempts the figure four leglock 

:draper2


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Dark Paladin said:


> "This isn't about my Dad, it's about me"
> 
> Theme song is basically a remix of Ric Flair's
> Shouts "Woo!" four times before the match fucking starts
> ...


Yeah I caught that too. I took it with a grain of salt though. They always have to do this "SHADES OF DADDY" :jbl shit.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark Paladin said:


> "This isn't about my Dad, it's about me"
> 
> Theme song is basically a remix of Ric Flair's
> Shouts "Woo!" four times before the match fucking starts
> ...


That is the road agents fault


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know it's been said a million times, but holy shit does Charlotte ever look like her dad.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

RKing85 said:


> I know it's been said a million times, but holy shit does Charlotte ever look like her dad.


I guess they all really look like Ric.


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

She was pretty over considering most the fans don't watch NXT! Pumped to see what they do with her next!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The amount of complete bollocks spoken on this forum is mental. "She was so over". Uwotm8? 

They "woo'd" a few times. Everyone does that. It happens most RAW's when someone gives the opponent a chop.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

regarding everyone that has a dislike for charlotte wooing and taking stuff from ric....

im not all that worried about it, all in all shes a diva and her pinnacle is gonna be winning the divas title... that's basically the end of the line...

I could see the disgruntlement if we had david flair winning 10 world titles while copying everything ric did/does... but its not

I look forward to seeing a woman version of Ric, until wwe fucks that up too by making her a "total diva" and she just slaps/scream/pull hair/repeat, watching her using "dirty" tactics to get the win should have a nice nostalgic feel, but not overdoing it (sans the david flair scenario)

similar to if eddie had a daughter that lies, cheats, and steals her wins, im not expecting this Mexican chick with 5* match quality, but she can still be the most entertaining of the divas... till wwe "totally" fucks that up...


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



MasterGoGo said:


> She has the IT factor and not because she's hot, ...


Butterface.

And please don't get the mindless sheep in the crowd parroting that "WOO" garbage again.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

She's not very attractive but she has a lot of swagger and confidence which clearly is emulated from her father. I think going against Natalya is perfect because she's one of the most experienced and best pure wrestlers in the divas division. 

They don't take divas seriously but maybe with her they may because she's serviceable.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Shes not hot like Paige or AJ.... but damn I was impressed with her look, that's how a divas champ should look! there's no way in hell a petite like AJ could beat her, shes also noticeable over I don't have problem with her getting a huge push.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally a decent quality DIVAS match on RAW and there is still grumbling on here. :Korton No it wasn't a 5 star classic or anything but Charlotte and Nattie maximized the few minutes they got on RAW last night. I could get used to matches like these on a regular basis.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Charlotte's first backstage fallout promo was great. Excited to see more.



ElTerrible said:



That´s the best promos they can do on a taped segment. Ouch.

Click to expand...

Wrong. APP and backstage fallout promos are all improv, as you can clearly see Kidd coming up with responses on the fly. Try again.*


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

its scary how much she looks like her dad. Just hope she doesnt have a paper thin forehead.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Did the WWE forget their match for the NXT title? Do they expect us to magically forget it too?... Give them 10-12 minutes. Good lord.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Good divas match! I like her in ring presence, but her punches looked a little forced and fake.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dumbest booking in a long time, and there's serious competition for that award, which should've really been a slammy.

Debuts with a solid vignette but loses in two minutes, clean to Natalya for absolutely no fucking reason, making her look very ordinary and no better than an average diva despite the build up beforehand. So stupid.

Also, the amount of people here who haven't seen the epic Nattie/Charlotte match from Takeover...fpalm Fans really need to watch NXT to see how good these talents are.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah it was utterly ridiculous how they just had Charlotte lose in 2 minutes to a roll up like a jobber diva. She beat Natalya on NXT to become the womens champion in a great match, oh but suddenly shes not on Natalya's level cause she not on the almighty Raw, fucking horseshit. Great way to build you're champion up just days before her title match on the NXT special, fucking morons. "Oh but shes just a rookie she shouldn't be able to beat someone like Natalya whos on Raw!" even though she beat her on NXT to win that damn title...


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



epbbi said:


> Butterface.
> 
> And please don't get the mindless sheep in the crowd parroting that "WOO" garbage again.


I'd argue she's pretty... check her instagram. She's far from being completely a hot mess.

She doesn't have an ass at all, but everything else on her is fine. Besides that, I appreciate she looks like an actual athlete and not a stripper. Why the fuck did Rosa Mendes get bigger tits when she already can't move around in the ring without looking like day 4 of training camp? 

So yes, I'd take a realistic looking woman who can wrestle over big tits on a model pretending to be a wrestler. 

At least Charlotte can get ass implants and still be leagues better than half the main roster of Divas.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Maybe they have plans to continue Charlotte vs. Natalya on RAW or something. Maybe they were just testing the waters with Charlotte. Does everyone keep up with NXT? We all know that feuds and match history doesn't cross over to RAW.

People use the word "jobber" too much. Its not like she taped out by submission, she lost from a quick roll up. It sure beats her winning the Divas Championship during her debut. Maybe the WWE has learned from that mistake and is doing the complete opposite with Charlotte by having her fight from the bottom up. I think that sometimes we judge things way too quickly without giving it a chance.

I thought that Charlotte did well. The only thing that I didn't like was at the end when she was setting up for the figure four and then bent over as if she was setting up for Natalya to counter her move. The match should have been longer also but I don't have a problem with her losing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Korvin said:


> Maybe they have plans to continue Charlotte vs. Natalya on RAW or something. Maybe they were just testing the waters with Charlotte. Does everyone keep up with NXT? We all know that feuds and match history doesn't cross over to RAW.
> 
> People use the word "jobber" too much. Its not like she taped out by submission, she lost from a quick roll up. It sure beats her winning the Divas Championship during her debut. Maybe the WWE has learned from that mistake and is doing the complete opposite with Charlotte by having her fight from the bottom up. I think that sometimes we judge things way too quickly without giving it a chance.
> 
> I thought that Charlotte did well. The only thing that I didn't like was at the end when she was setting up for the figure four and then bent over as if she was setting up for Natalya to counter her move. The match should have been longer also but I don't have a problem with her losing.


edit woops wrong thread my bad


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Probably the stupidest thing this company has done all year and they've done VERY stupid things on a regular basis this year. Way to get people excited for a legit attraction and NXT and make her not look like a cheap tribute act of Ric.*


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Zigglar said:


> regarding everyone that has a dislike for charlotte wooing and taking stuff from ric....
> 
> im not all that worried about it, all in all shes a diva and her pinnacle is gonna be winning the divas title... that's basically the end of the line...
> 
> ...


B-but, Shaul was there ;_;


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This doesn't look like a cal up at all to me, just a cameo appearance before being sent back down to NXT.*


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

I thought they fucked her up royally, in terms of booking.

When did Charlotte even do chops in NXT? They made her a knock off of her dad and then jobbed her out in 2 minutes in front of a crowd that didn't even care and now looks inferior to the rest of the divas on the main roster, if she is seen as a potential top diva then at least get her fucking debut right.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Zigglar said:


> similar to if eddie had a daughter that lies, cheats, and steals her wins, im not expecting this Mexican chick with 5* match quality, but she can still be the most entertaining of the divas... till wwe "totally" fucks that up...


*This already happened :hunter*


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

I don't really watch NXT, I'm not on the complaining side of things. Anyone can lose by a roll-up. Nattie got her ass kicked through the whole match. The only thing it proved to me was that Charlotte was incredibly cocky and confident and got caught out by someone who IS older and wiser.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I guess all of you guys like your wrestling to be "cookie cutter" shapes. New girl, wins her first match etc etc...


I enjoyed the match and enjoyed the loss. It was a fluke win from Natalya. People on here will NEVER be happy.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think this is a callup just yet, not as long as she is holding the NXT women's title. Paige even vacated it when she was called up. I imagine they were just testing the waters with her, getting her on Raw and seeing how she did and how the crowd reacted.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

lost me at the woooooooooooooooo
ut


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dark Paladin said:


> "This isn't about my Dad, it's about me"
> 
> Theme song is basically a remix of Ric Flair's
> Shouts "Woo!" four times before the match fucking starts
> ...


Yeah this stood out for me too it's very similar booking to what they did with Paige's debut, strip away her NxT character and portray them totally against what got them over down there, it's pretty sad they have essentially fucked up their 2 biggest diva call ups in the space of 9 months. fpalm

I'm actually afraid of how they will debut the likes of Sasha, Becky and Bayley now because they are no where near established as Charlotte or Paige where.



septurum said:


> I don't think this is a callup just yet, not as long as she is holding the NXT women's title. Paige even vacated it when she was called up. I imagine they were just testing the waters with her, getting her on Raw and seeing how she did and how the crowd reacted.


They called it a Raw debut on the app interviews so it's easy to say she's now debut'd :draper2 


They have likely ruined the result of Takeover with this too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shamans said:


> I guess all of you guys like your wrestling to be "cookie cutter" shapes. New girl, wins her first match etc etc...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the match and enjoyed the loss. It was a fluke win from Natalya. People on here will NEVER be happy.


Shes not just a new girl shes the NXT womens champion, and they had her lose in 2 minutes like a chump. Had she not been champion i wouldn't be as upset about it but the fact that shes the champion and she came on raw and lost in 2 minutes is stupid especially when she has a big title defense at NXT R-Evolution in a few days. Thats not how you book a champion, period.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I thought the loss was bullshit as I have already said, that is absolutely no way to book someone in their first match in front of a large audience like the RAW audience; their first taste of this girl is her getting fucking rolled up by a washed up Nattie. But as long as this leads to a feud where Nattie puts Charlotte over I will be fine I guess.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Shamans said:


> I guess all of you guys like your wrestling to be "cookie cutter" shapes. New girl, wins her first match etc etc...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the match and enjoyed the loss. It was a fluke win from Natalya. People on here will NEVER be happy.


There's a proper way to make someone look good in their debut match and lose. WWE didn't do that last night. They had Charlotte wrestle a sub-3 minute match with Natalya, and job via an inside F'N cradle.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I thought the loss was bullshit as I have already said, that is absolutely no way to book someone in their first match in front of a large audience like the RAW audience; their first taste of this girl is her getting fucking rolled up by *a washed up Nattie*. But as long as this leads to a feud where Nattie puts Charlotte over I will be fine I guess.


:Out

Still the best female worker in the company.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :Out
> 
> Still the best female worker in the company.


Yes but she hasn't been relevant in most casual's eyes for years, so it still looks bad for Charlotte.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can someone please explain to me the point in having Charlotte lose to Nattie on her debut?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Can someone please explain to me the point in having Charlotte lose to Nattie on her debut?


There is no point, it's WWEFuckery at it's finest.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> There is no point, it's WWEFuckery at it's finest.


----------



## uscjohn (Dec 1, 2014)

she is good looking in person I will say that I have a picture of her in the ring


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

This loss has Kevin Dunn written all over it, seeing he sees no interest in NXT. "Hey WWE Universe, you watch NXT on the WWE Network? No? Well here is their NXT Women Champion, see how bad they are, losing to Natalya with a roll up!." fpalm


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

It was only a preview match to hype NXT Takeover: [R]evolution on Thursday. I wouldn't worry too much about the result.

And for anyone doubting Charlotte's ability just check out her match with Natalya from NXT Takeover. One of the best matches of the year for sure. And bear in mind she's only been wrestling for over a year.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They should've had Sasha Banks distract Charlotte to lead into that loss, TBH.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

That woman is awesome.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



gabrielcev said:


> Terrible match. Very botchy, AND she lost. Shit debut.


I completely disagree. Very smooth from what I saw, Natty is the only female on her level in terms of strength and technicality on the main roster (maybe Alicia Fox would have been another good opponent, MAYBE). 

But I thought it was perfect for such a short match. I mean this RAw had a record breaking commercial count plus the Slammy's going on, only so much time she could have gotten, this match ruled! ya'lll will never be happy with anything.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KING KLAUS said:


> They should've had Sasha Banks distract Charlotte to lead into that loss, TBH.


*FUCKIUNG GENUSIS. I'm keeping the misspelling. You need to know how fast I assaulted my keyboard when I read this. Have Charlotte go for the figure four, hit Sasha's music, have her pose at the ramp, Charlotte gets distracted and rolled up, Sasha cuts a short promo mocking Charlotte and telling everyone she's winning the title, BAM, SUPER HYPE for the Live Special.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *FUCKIUNG GENUSIS. I'm keeping the misspelling. You need to know how fast I assaulted my keyboard when I read this. Have Charlotte go for the figure four, hit Sasha's music, have her pose at the ramp, Charlotte gets distracted and rolled up, Sasha cuts a short promo mocking Charlotte and telling everyone she's winning the title, BAM, SUPER HYPE for the Live Special.*


That would have absolutely been golden of they had Sasha cost Charlotte the match, and would have definitely gotten great hype for the upcoming live special; but of course the WWE can never think of the smart thing to do and always end up just going with the dumb thing to do. In this case, throwing away potential network subs and money so you can job out your NXT Women's Champion to a irrelevent jobber on national television for whatever reason; that was totally the right thing to do WWE. fpalm


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

Why are people concerned she lost her first match on RAW? What's the alternative, Paige's booking where she gets the Diva's championship like 400 times in a span of 4 months, including winning it on her debut? Yeah, um, no thanks. Hold that shit. 

The casual audience probably won't even remember this match by the time she gets legit called up. It's the sad, honest truth. Of course, we remember --- we remember everything. We're the comic book nerds sitting in the back of the theater picking apart the new Marvel movie and scoffing at everything wrong. And you know what, that's fine. But the reality of that is the IWC is always going to find something to nitpick or debate, just look at this thread. Nearly 30 pages about Charlotte losing to a roll up. 

A roll up.

A ROLL UP.

Is it even that serious? You guys act like Eva Marie buried her. 

Should she have won? I'd say yes. Should she have won against Natalya? No. Should've had Alicia Fox do the favors or something. Either way, the point is, she lost. It happened. Relax, her career isn't over. She looked solid in her debut. That's all that matters.

Besides, in WWE, champions lose all the fucking time. This isn't new. Is it stupid? Yes. But this isn't an isolated incident with the pure intention of burying her. It's supposed to be designed to make the champs look beatable. You know, because WWE's booking has to put everyone on an evil playing field of sucking? Yeah. This is a bigger issue, but at the end of the day, it doesn't matter. 

She'll do well on the main roster, put your pitch forks away, kids.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The problem is not that she necessarily lost, but it was with how she lost; it made her look _too_ weak. Especially considering that she has a big title match in a matter of days at R Evolution. But I still don't think the loss will hurt her all that match, she's one of the best female wrestlers I have ever seen and an all around natural talent at the game; she has a very bright future ahead of her.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> The problem is not that she necessarily lost, but it was with how she lost; it made her look _too_ weak. Especially considering that she has a big title match in a matter of days at R Evolution. But I still don't think the loss will hurt her all that match, she's one of the best female wrestlers I have ever seen and an all around natural talent at the game; she has a very bright future ahead of her.


If she's one of the best female wrestlers you've ever seen, you must have only ever watched that one match and no other women's match in history.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> If she's one of the best female wrestlers you've ever seen, you must have only ever watched that one match and no other women's match in history.


I've watched plenty of Divas/Women's matches from both past and present since I started watching full time in 2006, and Charlotte is a natural and a all around excellent talent; she is going to have a great career ahead of her.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I've watched plenty of Divas/Women's matches from both past and present since I started watching full time in 2006, and Charlotte is a natural and a all around excellent talent; she is going to have a great career ahead of her.


you're correct about her having a great career ahead of her, but she's not even an average talent. when you're as dull and uncharismatic as she is, and when you botch as much as she does, and have to have Bayley do all your promo work in your title feud because you can talk for shit, the you're not an all around talent. She has a great career ahead of her because HHH loves Ric, no other reason.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

So I didn't watch Raw last night, but I checked out the results. What does it say about the state of the WWE when the only segment I bothered to look up on Youtube was Charlotte's debut? Excellent debut in my opinion despite the loss. She showed a lot of character and charisma in her speech and mannerisms.

Honestly the women's storylines with her, AJ and Paige are about the only ones that actually interest me enough to watch.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> you're correct about her having a great career ahead of her, but she's not even an average talent. when you're as dull and uncharismatic as she is, and when you botch as much as she does, and have to have Bayley do all your promo work in your title feud because you can talk for shit, the you're not an all around talent. She has a great career ahead of her because HHH loves Ric, no other reason.


She's only being doing this for a year, of course she isn't that great on the mic yet, but she's passable enough and has enough physical charisma on her own that she'll do fine even without being the best talker, she's a natural athlete and a amazing in-ring worker, especially for someone still so green at wrestling professionally; and that is why she is going to have a great career ahead of her. 

I'm not saying that the fact that she is Flair's daughter doesn't help her any, it does, nepotism is a very common thing in wrestling; but she has earned her spot on her own and I see her only moving on to even greater things on the main roster.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pojko said:


> So I didn't watch Raw last night, but I checked out the results. What does it say about the state of the WWE when the only segment I bothered to look up on Youtube was Charlotte's debut? Excellent debut in my opinion despite the loss. She showed a lot of character and charisma in her speech and mannerisms.
> 
> Honestly the women's storylines with her, AJ and Paige are about the only ones that actually interest me enough to watch.


It says that the state of the WWE is pretty pathetic, but that's no knack on Charlotte at all, she's a great talent and deserves to be watched; bad product or not.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i am not too worried since it was'nt her debut to the main roster

she probably wont debut on the main roster till after wrestlemania


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

p862011 said:


> i am not too worried since it was'nt her debut to the main roster
> 
> she probably wont debut on the main roster till after wrestlemania


But it was her main roster debut.....


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> But it was her main roster debut.....


if she gonna be on raw next week?NO

it was a showcase of an nxt talent on raw not the same as being called up


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> But it was her main roster debut.....


Most fans will have forgotten that she lost in four months time.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Most fans will have forgotten that she lost in four months time.


Most fans forget what happens the next week hence why the Bellas are back to being a tight knit family without reason.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

p862011 said:


> if she gonna be on raw next week?NO
> 
> it was a showcase of an nxt talent on raw not the same as being called up


How do you know if she is going to be on RAW next week or not? if she loses the title to Banks at the live special on Thursday that's a guarantee that this is a legitimate call up and not just a showcase of NXT talent.

And even if it was just a showcase of NXT talent it was still technically her main roster debut as it was her first appearance on a main roster show.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

They should have had Sasha Banks come out and interfere costing Charlotte the match, that way Charlotte would have looked strong and you would have promoted the show, but nope WWE can't even get the basics right.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> They should have had Sasha Banks come out and interfere costing Charlotte the match, that way Charlotte would have looked strong and you would have promoted the show, but nope WWE can't even get the basics right.


Since when has WWE ever been able to get the basics right? :kobe 

Still, I guess it wasn't as bad as it could have been, but it definitely could have been booked better.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> There's a proper way to make someone look good in their debut match and lose. WWE didn't do that last night. They had Charlotte wrestle a sub-3 minute match with Natalya, and job via an inside F'N cradle.


This is crazy.... 

FFS Charlotte was being cocky and dominating the match. Natalya pulled the win out of nowhere. You guys take this thing too seriously if you think the "loss" will hurt her...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte is the prime example that you dont need talent to be in the wwe . no carisma, no wrestling skill...so shes there because of her dad basicly'?


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Charlotte still has more going for her than most of the main roster Divas based on what I've seen in NXT


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> Charlotte is the prime example that you dont need talent to be in the wwe . no carisma, no wrestling skill...so shes there because of her dad basicly'?


Pure nonsense. Stop with "Her name got her into business" bullshit. She has talent, and plenty of skill. What matches are you watching? She is already a better wrestler than every Diva on the roster. She can actually wrestle, and she is very athletic. She played Collegiate Volleyball. You obviously don't know what type of shape one has to be in to play the sport at such a high level. Charlotte isn't some prissy, bouncy, Diva. The skill is in her blood, and it's she has the skill. She is tall, athletic, and moves very well in the ring. That is all she needs. When I look at Charlotte I am convinced she is a competitor, and not some former healthy trainer with good looks, and big tits. She brings something to the table that no other Diva can, and that's legitimacy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She lost to a roll up in pin while locking in the figure four. It's not that serious. With that being said I'm hyped to see Charlotte on the main roster! :mark:


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i was really annoyed when she lost. nxt champ debuts on raw and loses to a total divas ******. natty is a complete joke. why did they do that? was it to humble her or something? cuz all it did was make the nxt champ look like shit.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Again: Point fingers at Vince. 

NXT isn't under his jurisdiction. 

RAW is.

NXT talent losing on RAW: Blame McMahon. 

Seriously though, do what I plan on doing: Watch ROH and Lucha Underground. Support good pro-wrestling. Not WWE which has turned into a disgrace to pro-wrestling.

If anything, go to a sports bar to watch the PPV's.

Just stop supporting this shit if it pisses you off so much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JD said:


> Again: Point fingers at Vince.
> 
> NXT isn't under his jurisdiction.
> 
> ...


*
Can't do it. I will watch as long as the people I like are still employed. Until they fire everyone in my signature, I'm hooked on this shit. BTW, don't miss NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom 9 :xmaskobe*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *
> Can't do it. I will watch as long as the people I like are still employed. Until they fire everyone in my signature, I'm hooked on this shit. BTW, don't miss NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom 9 :xmaskobe*


Same, the thing that got me back into wrestling and that is keeping me around are those folks down there in my sig and a few others like Sandow, if they leave I leave; simple as that. I'd just stick to watching NXT full time as I have started too and old stuff.

Until and if those guys and gals leave however, I must stay.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Santa Banks said:


> *BTW, don't miss NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom 9 :xmaskobe*


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I have heard alot about Charlotte and have seen clips from her time in NXT.

That's how a Diva should be. Sure we like the eye candy but more importantly we want a woman who can WRESTLE surely? and in Charlotte we certainly have that. She has a presence about her and i am looking forward to seeing how she gets on.

I might even start watching diva's matches instead of fast forwarding them. That's probably the highest compliment i could give her.

Never mind AJ and Paige. Charlotte looks the real deal.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I like her. Shame they put her on RAW to lose.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *This already happened :hunter*



that's cool... shes pretty cute... I could see this being a thing on raw... id take it over bunny, guests, big show, brie, and prolly a few other things im not thinking of at the moment

but yeah, I don't keep up with nxt and have no intentions to, all I see nxt as is a breeding ground for cena food


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Zigglar said:


> that's cool... shes pretty cute... I could see this being a thing on raw... id take it over bunny, guests, big show, brie, and prolly a few other things im not thinking of at the moment
> 
> but yeah, I don't keep up with nxt and have no intentions to, all I see nxt as is a breeding ground for cena food


*She was very entertaining, but she left the company already :grande*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I have heard alot about Charlotte and have seen clips from her time in NXT.
> 
> That's how a Diva should be. Sure we like the eye candy but more importantly we want a woman who can WRESTLE surely? and in Charlotte we certainly have that. She has a presence about her and i am looking forward to seeing how she gets on.
> 
> ...


Dude, go get the Network and watch NXT every week, Diva's there actually wrestle and not in 2 minute only matches. Especially NXT Arrival from February this year that had awesome matches, especially Zami Zayn vs Cesaro already is a classic. And it also has the Emma vs Paige match for the NXT Women Championship and where Paige applied her first Scorpion Crosslock. It also holds the Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas match for the first ever NXT ladder match.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

One loss and it's the end of Charlotte's push . This means nothing, it's how she continues to be booked afterwards that matters. Like some people mentioned, she was dominating Natalya and acting too cocky which ended up costing her the match, so she looked strong while taking the loss.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

It didnt end her push. But it was still shitty booking none-the-less.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nightrow said:


> One loss and it's the end of Charlotte's push . This means nothing, it's how she continues to be booked afterwards that matters. Like some people mentioned, she was dominating Natalya and acting too cocky which ended up costing her the match, so she looked strong while taking the loss.


I don't think anyone meant it's the end of her push, it was just a stupid way to book her debut. You should debut them to look credible, and her case, genetically superior, and they had her lose clean, for absolutely no reason. If Sasha interfered, fair enough. If they were pushing the NXT Women's Championship match, it would've made sense. This was just pointless. She might avenge the loss, but they didn't debut her well. It all looked pointless.



Necramonium said:


> Dude, go get the Network and watch NXT every week, Diva's there actually wrestle and not in 2 minute only matches. Especially NXT Arrival from February this year that had awesome matches, especially Zami Zayn vs Cesaro already is a classic. And it also has the Emma vs Paige match for the NXT Women Championship and where Paige applied her first Scorpion Crosslock. It also holds the Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas match for the first ever NXT ladder match.


And the fantastic, and perhaps more relevant Charlotte/Natalya from Takeover too.:agree:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I like how the promo included a montage of her doing her finisher to people. Nobody knew it was her finisher because it sucks so badly.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well if what Trips said at the conference call/the transcript of it was correct, it appears that Charlotte won't be seen again on the main roster for perhaps another six months to a year; but he may be just covering to try and get people interested in the match Thursday also.

Transcript from the PWIInsider Report on it in regards to Charlotte.



> The first call came from Mike Johnson. The guy got the name of the site wrong, and H said, “I thought you rebranded”. That cracked me up. The first question was about Charlotte on Raw on Monday. Mike talked about how part of the reason she was there to get people interested in buying Takeover and the Network. Mike asked to take him through the process of, in essence, having Charlotte lose in a few minutes. H talked about time constraints affecting things. They were given more time but as things went on they lost the time. H said he would have loved to give them more time, like they did in NXT. He said as to the decision as to who went over, those decisions are heavily debated and it is what is is. He said to him it’s all about promotion to H and more people would see them on Raw than NXT. He also mentioned that when Charlotte comes back, she will be presented in a different way and it will be a while before we see her again, meaning that people will forget. He sounded like if he had his way the result would have been different but he didn’t actually say that. He referenced that when she returns in six months or a year, no one will say they killed her on her debut.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

> He referenced that when she returns in six months or a year, no one will say they killed her on her debut.


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> it appears that Charlotte won't be seen again on the main roster for perhaps another six months to a year


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> it appears that Charlotte won't be seen again on the main roster for perhaps another six months to a year


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


>





BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


LOL :lol at the fact that you both posted pretty much the same gif. Haha


----------



## gregwalker1234 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Jarsy1 said:


> She lost at her debut. Way to go unk2


So did Paige (on some smackdown) before they re-debuted her.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



gregwalker1234 said:


> So did Paige (on some smackdown) before they re-debuted her.


When was this?..


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> LOL :lol at the fact that you both posted pretty much the same gif. Haha


I made that Paige gif.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I made that Paige gif.


Kudos to you then. :cool2 :clap


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE FLAIR MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



gregwalker1234 said:


> So did Paige (on some smackdown) before they re-debuted her.


That was a house show or dark match and not on TV match which is not a debut match. fpalm


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Losing\ winning your debut match doesn't mean anything.

John Cena lost his debut match and he turned out ok.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Kudos to you then. :cool2 :clap


Yeah and if you see me using gifs with black/white/gold coloring filtering than it is my creation. If it has black/white words on it than it is mine. But on topic, this company is really something. There goes me wanting NXT divas like Charlotte and Paige taking over next year. :gameover


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Schmoove said:


> Losing\ winning your debut match doesn't mean anything.
> 
> John Cena lost his debut match and he turned out ok.


He turned out okay because he's John fucking Cena, Vince's wet dream of a man come to life and landing right in his lap.



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Yeah and if you see me using gifs with black/white/gold coloring filtering than it is my creation. If it has black/white words on it than it is mine. But on topic, this company is really something. There goes me wanting NXT divas like Charlotte and Paige taking over next year. :gameover


I'll keep an eye out for those gifs then. :evil

As for the topic at hand, I know right? fpalm, this company has no fucking clue what it is doing; literally no fucking clue at all. It's like they are intentionally trying to run themselves into the ground instead of doing the right thing and capitalizing on something good and changing course, whether it's with the superstars or the Divas they literally have no clue about anything that doesn't involve Golden Boy John and "DA LOOK"

Ugh, and I wonder why I am a fan sometimes.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Heyman needs to revive ECW and get Paige on there


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Just when things were looking-up!!!!!!
My heart>>


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

So, Nattie didn't want to win.



> I got a ton of reaction from people in WWE, all totally mystified how this actually happened. This is the time line based on different stories. At first, this was definitely scheduled as a singles match. Then it was changed to a tag match where Charlotte was going to score the winning fall. Then it was changed back to a singles match with Natalya winning. According to two sources, Natalya then asked to lose feeling it was the right thing. But Vince decided against it. HHH sort of defended the move, saying they had their time cut on a live show, and that you can debate the outcome (the reports we got is that HHH did favor Charlotte going over and Vince made the opposite call) and just said in six months when they bring her in again people will forget this happened.
> 
> ...
> 
> One person noted to us, "For about 30 seconds, I was mad Charlotte lost, and then reality kicked in and I realized no one cares. One week ago, the whole roster was buried when it came to answering a question about who should beat Taker. No one gets it. Every f***ing week backstage they (HHH, Vince, Dunn, Hayes, Steph) bury the live audience for chanting for Punk. They bury the crowd for not reacting to things. They call them stupid for ordering PPV. Then they bring in a new talent from NXT who is a current champ and beat her in her debut just three days before she has a live title defense. Nattie didn't even want to win."


http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...ge-story-charlotte-debut-raw-natalya-loss-wwe

But please, everyone, keep defending this bullshit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

What the hell Vince McMahon. None of the fans including Natalya wanted Charlotte to lose on this match. Vince McMahon once again has lost his damn mind. Vince I don't think he gets the point. He says every fan will not remember this lost. But it is the complete opposite. The heavy divas fans will indeed remember this for a long time and not act stupid to say it didn't happen. Here is another thing Vince McMahon. You would want your NXT Women's Champion to go over and looks very strong going into her title defense days later at a NXT PPV event. It is not the freaking difficult god.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> What the hell Vince McMahon. None of the fans including Natalya wanted Charlotte to lose on this match. Vince McMahon once again has lost his damn mind. Vince I don't think he gets the point. He says every fan will not remember this lost. But it is the complete opposite. The heavy divas fans will indeed remember this for a long time and not act stupid to say it didn't happen. Here is another thing Vince McMahon. You would want your NXT Women's Champion to go over and looks very strong going into her title defense days later at a NXT PPV event. It is not the freaking difficult god.


It is indeed however that difficult for a senile out of touch old man like Vince McMahon, seeing as he absolutely no clue what he is doing anymore; and even Hunter knows it I think.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> It is indeed however that difficult for a senile out of touch old man like Vince McMahon, seeing as he absolutely no clue what he is doing anymore; and even Hunter knows it I think.


And the fact that he acts like this is a positive thing and not a negative thing that once again proves that Vince McCunt is a senile old man. At least Natalya was offering to lose so Charlotte could get some main roster credit for a night. A total diva that wanted a non total diva to go over. Vince McCunt needs to get the fuck out. He is still sabotaging HHH's projects.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> And the fact that he acts like this is a positive thing and not a negative thing that once again proves that Vince McCunt is a senile old man. At least Natalya was offering to lose so Charlotte could get some main roster credit for a night. A total diva that wanted a non total diva to go over. Vince McCunt needs to get the fuck out. He is still sabotaging HHH's projects.


I pray to god that Triple H gets control of this company soon by whatever means necessary outside of Vince dying (only because I am not that cruel or vindictive to the man), cause I really truly honestly fear for it's existence if Vince is allowed to continue to drive the entire company straight into the ground and ruin every single good thing they get by continue to shove his favorites and what he thinks is a good product down our throats and driving viewers and money away.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Win/loss aside, Charlotte did not impress anyone in her first main roster style match.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Win/loss aside, Charlotte did not impress anyone in her first main roster style match.


She impressed plenty of people I am sure (even through I was already impressed with her from NXT), but they really didn't give her enough time to impress many people and booked her incredibly shitty as well. Made her look so weak heading into tomorrow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Win/loss aside, Charlotte did not impress anyone in her first main roster style match.


*
This thread has a good amount of people who don't watch NXT that were impressed by their first sight of Charlotte. Not sure what you've been reading.*


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

This is easily in top 5 worst decisions of the year. So stupid, and I'm thankful that it'll probably be forgotten about when they properly debut her like with Bo Dallas debuted in early 2013.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Santa Banks said:


> *
> This thread has a good amount of people who don't watch NXT that were impressed by their first sight of Charlotte. Not sure what you've reading.*


I don't watch NXT.

I think she came off with a bit of personality but the match itself was nothing special. This loss means nothing in the long haul.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> So, Nattie didn't want to win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Vince, you fucking IDIOT! You job out Natalya for 4 YEARS and decide THIS is where she needed to win:kobe? Three days before a FUCKING PPV??? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE







*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I bet triple h looks at vince sometimes and thinks [Why the fuck are you 
ruining all of my hard work]???:HHH:trips7.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I bet triple h looks at vince sometimes and thinks [Why the fuck are you
> ruining all of my hard work]???:HHH:trips7.


*Vince needs to go ut. I don't care how, he just needs to go.*


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

listening to Mr.Levesque's (HHH) conference call. It was just to get her exposure. She's not going to be on there next week. It's a sneak peek to the future. In the future you'll see a different Charlotte he said. He claims RAW is about exposure but that's where I'm guessing he just protects Vince and Kevin Dunn's stupid decisions.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *Vince, you fucking IDIOT! You job out Natalya for 4 YEARS and decide THIS is where she needed to win:kobe? Three days before a FUCKING PPV??? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I know right? This moronic excuse of a man literally has no fucking clue what he is doing anymore as a businessman or a wrestling promoter, what kind of promoter purposely sabotages his talent the way Vince continually does?; and all to further his own agenda or because he doesn't "get it" or "understand" it or because he just flat out doesn't care one way or another if entire parts of his roster are positioned or booked to outright fail. :drake1. Vince needs to get the fuck out of the company immediately. ut


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> I like how the promo included a montage of her doing her finisher to people. Nobody knew it was her finisher because it sucks so badly.





Randumo24 said:


> Win/loss aside, Charlotte did not impress anyone in her first main roster style match.


No need to worry, we all still think AJ Lee is the GOAT unk2

This reminds me of earlier this year when another NXT star made her debut and threatened to take AJ's spot: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1218377-paige-overrated.html


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *Vince needs to go ut. I don't care how, he just needs to go.*


Vine heed your own words:Out:Out


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1218377-paige-overrated-10.html#post33182689

*Wow, this was my first day on the forum. My post was awesome :booklel*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Santa Banks said:


> *Vince, you fucking IDIOT! You job out Natalya for 4 YEARS and decide THIS is where she needed to win:kobe? Three days before a FUCKING PPV??? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Everything will be okay.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KING KLAUS said:


> Everything will be okay.


*Can you make chibis of all 5 people in my sig? That would be great :xmaskobe!*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Santa Banks said:


> *Can you make chibis of all 5 people in my sig? That would be great :xmaskobe!*


:draper2 Fuggit. Why not? :


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll make a detailed rundown on what Mr. Levesque said in the conference call on the general thread. Just finishing this up, some of it you guys want to hear.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> No need to worry, we all still think AJ Lee is the GOAT unk2
> 
> This reminds me of earlier this year when another NXT star made her debut and threatened to take AJ's spot: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1218377-paige-overrated.html


I'm not going to apologize or take back that thread. It was from mid-April. She's improved a lot since then, but she was overrated at that time.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't understand the decision by Vince and I don't understand what Triple H said either.

I don't understand why Vince thought it a good idea that Natalya, the same woman he gave a farting gimmick to, the same woman he couldn't care less about should beat Charlotte in her first RAW and main roster match. I think a 10 year old would know that'a strange idea.

And I don't understand what Triple H said either. If I believe him that no one will remember she lost this match "6 months to a year from now", that means no one will remember she wrestled or was part of the event either. So what the hell was the point?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

> - WWE had planned for NXT Women's Champion Charlotte and Natalya to face off in a singles match on Monday's Slammy Awards RAW but then changed it to a tag team match, then finally deciding on going with the singles match. Due to the awards, they were running low on time and the decision was made for them to do a quick singles match.
> 
> It was a Vince McMahon decision for Charlotte to lose and there was a feeling that if Triple H had his way, Charlotte would have went over. In the tag match, Charlotte was the one who would have scored the pinfall for her team. When it was changed to a singles match, Natalya reportedly asked to lose the match because she felt it was the right thing.
> 
> ...


www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Backstage_News_on_Why_Charlotte_Lost_on_RAW_What_Natalya_Requested_Vince_and_Triple_H.html


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Backstage_News_on_Why_Charlotte_Lost_on_RAW_What_Natalya_Requested_Vince_and_Triple_H.html


So according to this dirtsheet we won't be seeing Charlotte again until Summerslam time :hmm: looks like Sasha's chances of being champ just evaporated :jordan


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Indefensible, incomprehensible bullshit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well they aren't even waiting for Charlotte to officially be on the main roster before sabotaging her :heston


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

They can't even Ric Flair's fucking daughter without deliberately sabotaging her, this fucking company I swear. fpalm


----------



## rassslinrantin (Aug 30, 2014)

Terrible booking, you hype a star and then have them job in their debut match.

Hopefully, she stays away from RAW long enough that her re-introduction will be better.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If we were the wolfman. Wwe would be kicking us in our fan nards!!!
Wwe why the hurt..Why the hurt!!!???

OBVIOUS MONSTER SQUAD REFERENCE!!!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Charlotte promo airs:"I'm genetically superior. No-one can beat me."

5 minutes later loses to a roll-up.

Yeah. Way to hype your future top diva.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

They did the same thing with/to paige at night of champions.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

At least Charlotte owned the floor alongside the great and talented Boss tonight.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Wouldnt expect anything less from those 2 talented dames of destruction.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

peowulf said:


> Charlotte promo airs:"I'm genetically superior. No-one can beat me."
> 
> 5 minutes later loses to a roll-up.
> 
> Yeah. Way to hype your future top diva.


:chlol:ti:HA:haha:maury:maisielol:aryalol:bryanlol:denirolol


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

They really screwed up letting Charlotte lose to Natalia, not only have they made Charlotte look weak but they've also made the Sasha Banks win over her on R-Evolution look less impressive, ps I haven't watched NXT from last night yet so I don't know which way that match went I'm just guessing.


----------

